# strange little guy



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Found this guy in the garbage can in the office


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

OOOooooo. Did ya keep him?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

What did he taste like? ;D


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Let him go, he(or she) was to damn creapy looking to keep. It was some kind of butterfly.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I bet it would taste like chicken.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Looked a little to much like this for me.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember Bear Grylls ate something like that once. I think he discribed it as "a puss and bogy filled sausage"...


----------

